# Learning Habits



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

How do you learn new things?
Do you like learning things by yourself or with other people?
Do you have any interesting techniques so you can learn faster/better?
If you like learning new things with people, where do you find them and how do you get them interested?

For me, I typically learn things by myself through videos and books. I'd rather learn things with other people but it's hard to find people with the same interests.


----------



## Ready2fly (Aug 3, 2012)

remember that the S-N dichotomy is how you take in information and thus how you learn. So based on that dichotomy it will tell you a lot about the style you would prefer. Since the E-I dichotmony is how you get your energy it also tells you with whom you would prefer to learn. So your style makes perfect sense being an IN.


----------



## SeasideFantasy (Oct 3, 2010)

I think I learn mostly through observation. It's important for me that there be a human element involved, but I can't stand having people stick their nose into my business and tell me what I'm doing wrong. So when I'm learning something, I like to discuss the subject with someone else or read/listen to someone else talk about it. When it comes to learning something physical like Martial Arts it's pretty much the same, I watch how other people do it and learn from their mistakes/accomplishments. 

So yeah, my method is pretty simple. Just find the person with the most interesting view on the matter (or the the best way of doing things) and work from there. It works pretty well for me.


----------



## DAHN (May 13, 2011)

Ready2fly said:


> remember that the S-N dichotomy is how you take in information and thus how you learn. So based on that dichotomy it will tell you a lot about the style you would prefer. Since the E-I dichotmony is how you get your energy it also tells you with whom you would prefer to learn. So your style makes perfect sense being an IN.


Wow, that's very interesting. 
Can you elaborate on what you meant when you said, "tells you with whom you would prefer to learn."
Are you saying that introverts learn better with other introverts?


----------

